# A perfect example of beta behavior?



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok, this guy's wife will be checking out of the marriage very soon I'd say.


I hope all Raven's fans don't react this way!

Clip 1
Ravens fan goes nuts! Part 1 - YouTube

Clip 2
Ravens fan goes nuts! Part 2 - YouTube

Clip 3
Ravens fan goes nuts! Part 3 - YouTube


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Good Lowered!

LOL


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

His wife was being humped from behind by the cable repairman as she filmed this.

It's all good though, because the Ravens won.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Bfree - Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to try to link your post to the Family or Football thread in the men's lounge. It's hilarious!


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

I like this comment on there:

"Sweet reaction bro - does it come in mens?"


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Bfree - Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to try to link your post to the Family or Football thread in the men's lounge. It's hilarious!


Go for it!


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

bfree said:


> Ok, this guy's wife will be checking out of the marriage very soon I'd say.
> 
> 
> I hope all Raven's fans don't react this way!
> ...


Goodness. I'm a die-hard ManUtd fan, and will usually watch any PL match that's on, but this sort of behavior is absurd.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I am guessing that guys wife is LD!!!


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Notice even the poodle was disgusted by his master. 

And the daughter's face was priceless! "Daddy.... wtf??"


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL, too funny!!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

bfree said:


> Ok, this guy's wife will be checking out of the marriage very soon I'd say.
> 
> 
> I hope all Raven's fans don't react this way!
> ...


Dude had a bet with an OM who gets to sleep with his wife if they lose.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

This is totally embarrassing. This person obviously has severe mental problems. 

1) it's the first freaking round of the playoffs - not even the Super Bowl

2) he's doing this in front of his wife, kids, dog, and camera, and still can't control himself

3) he has the most feminine scream I've ever heard for a supposed straight man

4) this sh!t is just WAAAYYY too important for this guy.

I wanted to laugh really hard at this, but in the end it's sad such a person exists!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I haven't acted like that since I heard Glee was being cancelled.


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

bfree said:


> Wow, I haven't acted like that since I heard Glee was being cancelled.


Glee's being cancelled? Are you being sarcastic? Please tell me you aren't.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

That dog looked like it was trying to find a good humping angle.


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

This was so stupid what a waste of time and internet space.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Dude, I just gleeked.


----------

